# Jeb's Journal



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Pictures...?


----------



## JebsRider (4 mo ago)

Here is the handsome boy and a funny picture of him too.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

He’s so handsome and cute!!😍
I get the whole “no teeth” thing, I own a cribber🤣


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

He is a very handsome horse.


----------



## JebsRider (4 mo ago)

I went out to see Jeb today. He was a good boy. I gave him a mint and groomed him for an hour. It's been a few days since I've been out, so he was very dusty. He had a small puncture type wound on one of his left front pastern. He probably ran into a stick out in the pasture. I washed it out and put wound ointment on it. Hopefully he'll be better soon.

I took him out and rode around bareback for a bit. It was a nice cool day to ride. We trotted figure eights and cantered a few laps each way. I pivoted him around some and had him back up some. He's getting better at keeping his supporting hind leg still in his pivots, so that's good.

His owner was having a garage sale. On our way back to the barn, Jeb stopped to try and buy some lawn chairs, but he didn't have any money and is too big to sit in one anyways. I told him to put the chair down and led him the rest of the way to the barn.

I brushed him off a bit and put coconut oil his chest. His skin has been pretty dry and flakey lately. He smiled so I gave him a mint. I put a fly boot on over his wound so the bugs would stay off of it and turned him out. All in all, it was a good day at the barn.


----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

Sounds like a fun day!  Have you found that the coconut oil has helped? I might try it. 
A lot of the horses in my area (and mine) have super flaky skin, like dandruff. and I just used a argon oil based dry shampoo for my guy, i think it helped a little but not much.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

Is Jeb up to date on his tetanus shots? Since he has a puncture I would ask his owner if hes up to date are just see if she will give him a booster to be on the safe side.


----------



## JebsRider (4 mo ago)

He is up to date. It isn't very deep either, so he should be alright. I'll ask just to be sure though.

The coconut oil seems to help Jeb a lot. It's less expensive, but more effective than some equine lotions I've tried. It also works well for a TW mare that lives there. She gets dandruff on her chest too, but not as bad as Jeb.


----------

